

Building a Vagrant Box for PS2 Development - mlafeldt
http://mlafeldt.github.com/blog/2012/06/building-a-vagrant-box-for-ps2-development/

======
CountHackulus
Wow, wish I had known about Vagrant before, this is amazing. Not to mention
this is super convenient for various platform devs.

~~~
AngryParsley
I hope Vagrant works for you, but I want to correct some expectations.

I like the idea of Vagrant. Most of us at work used to use it. The problem is
that Vagrant uses Virtualbox, and Virtualbox on OS X seems to have all kinds
of performance problems. The biggest issue was that lots of disk IO in the
guest would cause it to freeze for 30-60 seconds. At the start of these
freezes, the message `aio_queue_async_request: too many in flight for proc:
16` was printed in the system log. Increasing kern.aioprocmax didn't help.
Neither did enabling or disabling various Virtualbox options related to disk
IO.

We ended up ditching Vagrant for Parallels and VMWare Fusion with some semi-
automated setup scripts.

~~~
mlafeldt
AngryParsley: To be honest, I haven't done that much performance-intensive
stuff under Vagrant on OS X. Cross-compiling the PS2 toolchain took about 10
minutes on my 2011 MacBook Air. And of course it's a different matter when you
want to use Vagrant in production at work. But I think it's just fine to
compile some homebrew without much hassle.

